# Eye, inflamation in corner of eye



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Does this happen to anyone else's havanese?
Sometimes Henry's eye (just one) becomes bigger and appears red and inflamed. 
Here I took a picture ,hope it is very clear.
It usually calms down after a night's sleep but I am wondering if anyone else see this.
I do get worried.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Try flushing with saline. Maybe there is an irritant on his eye...

But of course I am not a vet. The vet would be able to see if there is an ulcer (aka tiny scratch) on the cornea, I think. There is a vet on the forum maybe they will chime in.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mig's eyes get irritated a lot. I use Bausch & lomb eye wash and it really helps.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I would check with the vet just to rule out glaucoma, you can never be too careful with your pups eyes.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like it could be Cherry Eye~


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with Katie looks like Cherry eye. You can see about having your vet popping it back into place non-surgically. I have a girl that it comes and goes with.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry just woke up , and his eye is back to normal. I should keep some B&L eye-wash on hand for future.


----------

